# قسم تبادل الخبرات فى المجال البحرى ( الهندسة البحريه وعمارة السفن).



## Eng-Maher (13 يوليو 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم انشاء هذا الباب لتناول الخبرات بين المهندسين البحرين وذلك عبر اسألة فى الاعطال الميكانيكيه او الكهربية او اعطال المحركات المساعدة وذلك لتحسين المعرفه والخبره لدى المهندسين هنا ب المنتدى البحرى والله المستعان 
*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 يوليو 2013)

سؤال ؟

كيف نحتفظ بدوران المحرك الديزل ب السفن السيارة فى عرض البحر بدون اعطال وما هى الطرق السليمه للحفاظ على دوران المحرك دون اعطال . وما هو دور كلا من المحركات المساعدة ، الزيت،التبريد،المياه العذبه ؟


----------



## mr abaixen (23 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ردّا على سؤال المشرف الغالي ماهر،
فإنّ الحفاظ على أيّ محرّك تردّدي مهما كان استخدامه يستوجب :
1- الحفاظ على استقرار ضغط و درجة حرارة المحرّك أثناء السّير
2- المداومة على الصّيانة (وخصوصا صيانة الأعضاء المتحرّكة في المحرّك، بالاضافة إلى مراقبة قنوات الزّيت المضغوط داخل المحرّك)


أمّا سؤالي فهو : ما هو نوع المحرّكات الاحتراقية التّي تستعملها معظم السفن ؟؟ هل هو المحرّك الثّنائي الأشواط أم الرّباعي الأشواط ؟؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا الاخ ابيكس .. والرد قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## marine designer (24 سبتمبر 2013)

معظم السفن تعمل بمحركات رباعية الاشواط.


----------



## marine designer (24 سبتمبر 2013)

سؤالى بئا .... ازاى اعرف ان محرك السفينة او اللنش جاب القدرة بتاعته المحسوبة عشان يتحرك اللنش بالسرعة المطلوبة؟؟ او بمعنى اخر عايز اعمل اختبار لقدرة المحرك؟؟؟ اززاااااااااااآى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Bassoom2012 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

marine designer قال:


> سؤالى بئا .... ازاى اعرف ان محرك السفينة او اللنش جاب القدرة بتاعته المحسوبة عشان يتحرك اللنش بالسرعة المطلوبة؟؟ او بمعنى اخر عايز اعمل اختبار لقدرة المحرك؟؟؟ اززاااااااااااآى وجزاكم الله خيرا


لو حد يعرف يجاوب


----------



## laser0007 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

mr abaixen قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ردّا على سؤال المشرف الغالي ماهر،
> فإنّ الحفاظ على أيّ محرّك تردّدي مهما كان استخدامه يستوجب :
> ...





بالنسبه لسؤالك اخي الكريم فان اغلب السفن التجاريه تستخدم المحركات ثنائية الاشواط كمحركات رئيسيه لانها تعطي قدرات عاليه ومتوسطه بينما المحركات رباعية الشواط تستخدم للقدرات الصغيره وصناعة النقل البحري اتجهت لسفن النقل الكبيره لان مردودها الاقتصادي اكبر كما ان ثنائي الاشواط حقق معدل كفاءه اكبر بالنسبه للقدره الوزن والحجم والمردود الاقتصادي بالنسبه لما تراه في المحركات رباعية الاشواط والتي تستخدم غالبا كمحركات مساعده لتوليد الطاقه الكهربيه على ظهر السفن


----------



## laser0007 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

Bassoom2012 قال:


> لو حد يعرف يجاوب



اخي الكريم اغلب الصناع يقوم بتزويدك بمخططات بيانيه لقدرة المحركات تسمى مخططات القدره تستطيع الحصول منها على جميع البيانات التي تحتاج اليها مثلا تستطيع عن طريق الجداول معرفة عند عدد لفات معينه للمحرك لنفرض 300 لفه تكون قدرة المحرك مثلا 70% وبالمقابل يكون من المفترض تقريبا سرعى المحرك المركب 10 عقده ويكون لديك الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود رقم معين تستطيع مقارنة هذه البيانات بالحالة المحرك لديك ومعرفة وضع المحرك وتستخدم هذه البيانات والتي تدعى |performance curve في تقييم اداء المحرك اضافه الى وسائل احرى مثل الكروت البيانيه والتي تستطيع حساب القدره منها ولكنها تعتبر اصعب في تقييم اداء المحرك


----------



## laser0007 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

سؤالي لمن لديه خبره عن وظيفة 2nd engineer في مراكب AHTS وفي supply و tuge والتي تعمل في مجال offshore


----------



## laser0007 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

Eng-Maher قال:


> سؤال ؟
> 
> كيف نحتفظ بدوران المحرك الديزل ب السفن السيارة فى عرض البحر بدون اعطال وما هى الطرق السليمه للحفاظ على دوران المحرك دون اعطال . وما هو دور كلا من المحركات المساعدة ، الزيت،التبريد،المياه العذبه ؟



بالنسبه سؤالك اخي فهو موضوع كامل بحد ذاته ولكن للمحافظه على المحرك يجب اتباع الاجرائات الوقائيه في البدايه والتي تتلخص بعملية الصيانه الدوريه ومتابعة المحرك والعمل بنظام ساعات العمل من اجل عمليات الصيانه التي تضمن عدم حصول اضرار فجائيه لاسمح الله اثناء العمل والتي تسمى break down اضافه الى الكشف الدوري مثل عملية defluction للمكنه والكشف بالمطرقه الدوري humming test على اجزاء تثبيت المحرك مثل الصواميل ومسامير التثبيت اضافه الى المتابعه الدوريه اثناء عمل المحرك وفحص الاهتزازت والكشق على الاصوات الغريبه ومتابعة دارات تشغيل المحرك مثل الزيت والمياه التبريد وهواء الشحن مراقبة برمترات التشغيل من ضغوط ودرجات حراره ومعدل استهلاك الوقود اضافه الى اختبارات البيان كلكروت البيانيه. بالنسبه لدارات التشغيل مثل الزيت والمياه تضمن عمل المحرك بالصوره السليمه وفي حال حدوث عطل او قصور في احدها ستؤدي الى ضرر بالغ في المحرك اغلب المحركات تزود بوسائل امان تعمل على ايقاف المحرك في حال حدوث عطل او قصور في عمل الدارات مثل الزيت التي تؤمن دوران المحرك وتخفيف لعملية احتكاك الاجزاء والبري الناتج عن عن هذا الاحتكاك ولكل داره عمل منفصل مثل داة التزييت الرئيسه التي تضمن طبقه مستمره من الزيت بين البنوز والكراس ودارة زيت الاسطوانات والتي تؤمن طبقه مستمره من زيت التزيتت بين الاسطوانه وشنابر المكابس دارة تبريد المياه الحلوه والتي تعمل على تخفيف وامتصاص درجة الحراره الناتجه عن الاحتراق وتمنع تاكل الاجزاء وانصهارها وتمنع عملية تمدد المعدن والتي تسبب القفش بين الاجزاء الثابته والمتحركه وتمنع تكون الاجزاء الصلبه مثل الفانيديوم والتي تتكون عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه اضافه الى دارة تبريد المياه المالحه والتي تعمل على تبريد المياه العذبه التي تستخدم في تبريد المحرك العذبه حيث لاتستخدم المياه المالحه للتبريد بشكل مباشر حتى لاتسبب التاكل في الاجزاء نتيجة الاملاح الموجوده في مياه البحر كما تستخدم في تبريد هواء الشحن للمحركات من اجل زيادة كفاءة الاحتراق من حيث حجم شحنة الهواء ودرجته وتخفيض درجات الحراره الناتجه عن الاحتراق بالنسبه للمحركات المساعده فهي تعتبر نموذج مصغر عن المحركات الرئيسيه وتستخدم في اغراض توليد الطاقه الكهربيه اللازمه على ظهر السفن وتجري عليها نفس الترتيبات التي تجري على المحركات الرئيسيه من صيانه ومراقبه للعمل ودراتها مثل الزيت والمياه الحلوه


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخى الحبيب بارك الله فيك *laser0007*


----------



## MAD42 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

أنا طالب بالهندسه البحريه و ارجو المساعده باسماء شركات الحديد البحرى فى مصر


----------



## marine designer (27 نوفمبر 2013)

laser0007 thank u


----------



## mody_4love (29 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مهندس بحري / ميكانيكا
وببحث عن فرصه سفر فالصراحه مش عارف ايه مكاتب السفر الي ممكن اقدم فيها 
فلو حد عارف ايه المكاتب الي ممكن اقدم فيها ( يعني بيطلب فيها التخصص ) ياريت يفدني 
و شكرا و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 نوفمبر 2013)

mody_4love قال:


> انا مهندس بحري / ميكانيكا
> وببحث عن فرصه سفر فالصراحه مش عارف ايه مكاتب السفر الي ممكن اقدم فيها
> فلو حد عارف ايه المكاتب الي ممكن اقدم فيها ( يعني بيطلب فيها التخصص ) ياريت يفدني
> و شكرا و لكم جزيل الشكر



برجاء فهم الموضوع وعنوانه ... هذا القسم للخبرات البحريه فقط وليس للطلبات الخاصه .. وسيتم حذف اى مشاركه مخالفه بدون اعلام كاتبها وهذا للتنويه فقط .


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 نوفمبر 2013)

laser0007 قال:


> سؤالي لمن لديه خبره عن وظيفة 2nd engineer في مراكب AHTS وفي supply و tuge والتي تعمل في مجال offshore




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anchor_handling_tug_supply_vessel


----------



## عبد السالم (10 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم
انا مواطن عراقي لي باع طويل بصناعة جميع انواع الزوارق الحديديه وتحوير البواخر من كاركو الى بواخر سوائل مع المحافظه على القوام والتوازن علما ان كل القطع التي صنعتها و حورتها اشتغلت بالمجال البحري بين العراق ودولة الامارات العربيه المتحده
كذلك عندي الخبره في مجال صناعة البانطونات البحريه
لكل من يرغب ان اعمل معه لتطوير وتنمية هذا الوطن انا مستعد لذلك 
والذي يحتاج الى صور واختبار انا على هبة الاستعداد


----------



## marine designer (23 مارس 2014)

يا جماعة انا بجد زهقت عشان محدش بيجاوبنى بصراحة على السؤال دا 
انا عايز اشتغل في هيئة اشراف دولية زى مثلا gl lr bv ايه بقا الخطوات عشان اقدر اشتغل في الهيئات دى؟؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 مارس 2014)

marine designer قال:


> يا جماعة انا بجد زهقت عشان محدش بيجاوبنى بصراحة على السؤال دا
> انا عايز اشتغل في هيئة اشراف دولية زى مثلا gl lr bv ايه بقا الخطوات عشان اقدر اشتغل في الهيئات دى؟؟


..


اشتغل الاول مهندس سريفى ... واتعلم اذا تفتش على المراكب وقرائه الجداول واختبارات الاماله والى اخره .. و ب الخبره دى هتقدر تشتغل


----------



## marine designer (26 مارس 2014)

Eng-Maher قال:


> ..
> 
> 
> اشتغل الاول مهندس سريفى ... واتعلم اذا تفتش على المراكب وقرائه الجداول واختبارات الاماله والى اخره .. و ب الخبره دى هتقدر تشتغل



شكرا على الرد يا بشمهندس ماهر. 
انا مهندس بناء سفن خبرة سنتين ونص وشغال في البناء الجديد من الالف للياء وعندى خبرة لابأس بها بالتركيبات والمحركات وباخد دورات تفتيش لحام الخمس طرق .
هل دا كقيل بالتقديم او يعنى لازم خبرات معينة سنين اكتر مثلا او شهادات مطلوبة؟؟؟


----------



## أبومهند الشرقاوي (27 مارس 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 مارس 2014)

marine designer قال:


> شكرا على الرد يا بشمهندس ماهر.
> انا مهندس بناء سفن خبرة سنتين ونص وشغال في البناء الجديد من الالف للياء وعندى خبرة لابأس بها بالتركيبات والمحركات وباخد دورات تفتيش لحام الخمس طرق .
> هل دا كقيل بالتقديم او يعنى لازم خبرات معينة سنين اكتر مثلا او شهادات مطلوبة؟؟؟


*
لا شكر على واجب اخى - مارين - دا شىء جميل ومجال جميل جدا مش اى حد بياخد الفرصه دى .. وخبره معقوله جدا .. شوف الفكره هنا ان المنظمات دى بتحتاج مهندس التفتيش البحرى ويكون معاه جميع انواع القواعد والقوانين الموجوده فى كتب ومراجع البناء والامن والامان .. سولاس .. اى ام او -- وطبعا انت ادرى ب الحاجات دى كلها .. اللغه الانجليزيه .. 60 فى المئه من مشوار دخول المنظمات العالميه .. بص حاول تخش مواقع المنظمات العالميه دى وتقيم علاقه ودردشه مع المسئولين هناك يمكن تفتح مجال تخش منه ان شاء الله .. وانا اسف دى حدود معرفتى .. انا عن نفسى عند كم هائل من المعلومات . والدراسه ولم انال فرصه فى المجال البحرى .. بامانه حزن شديد عندى لتقدم سنى وبدون فائده .. ربك كريم .*


----------



## ali abualaes (29 ديسمبر 2014)

اسأل الله ان يوفقك وتحصل على الفرصة المناسبة للعمل
اخي سالم


----------



## gesair200 (18 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله. فكرة تبادل الخبرات ممتازة فانا في اشد الحوجه لخبراتكم في هذا المجال .فانا اعمل في مجال صناعه قوارب الفايبرجلاس من فترة قصيرة. وكل معلومه منكم هي مفيده جدا النسبه الي.شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد الكريم مرشحة (23 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسف جدا لانقطاعي هذه الفترة الكبيرة عنكم وذلك بسبب الاحداث التي تمر بها سوريا 
اخوتي الاكارم قد عرض علي وظيفة مهندس كهرباء على متن باخرة شحن ابقار واغنام 
ارجو منكم تزويدي بمعلومات عن المخططات الكهربائية التي تتواجد بهذه البواخر ان كان لديكم 
ولكم مني مزيد الشكر والمحبة والتقدير


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 أغسطس 2015)

اخبى عبد الكريم ... ليس كل الدوائر الكهربيه نفس التصميم والشكل كلها تؤدى غرض واحد ولكن ممكن تختلف فى التصميم . ارجع الى الكتالوجات والروسمات الخاصه بالسفينة .

شكرا


----------

